# JBL 600GTi Old School pair



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

JBL 600gti NEW old school 6.5 mid-bass midrange rare !! - eBay (item 300504963288 end time Dec-19-10 10:09:26 PST)

not necessarily a great price (shipping is a C note) but these damn things are rare as hen's teeth. thought some of you might be interested ...

Old School JBl 600 GTi midbass


----------



## pionkej (Feb 29, 2008)

vactor said:


> JBL 600gti NEW old school 6.5 mid-bass midrange rare !! - eBay (item 300504963288 end time Dec-19-10 10:09:26 PST)
> 
> not necessarily a great price (shipping is a C note) but these damn things are rare as hen's teeth. thought some of you might be interested ...
> 
> Old School JBl 600 GTi midbass


I asked him via e-mail about them. He wants $650 reserve and $1450 plus shipping for all three pair. Not quite a deal...rare or not!


----------

